# Suction cup revitalization ???



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Is there such a thing as suction cup revitalization? My suction cups get stiff and loose the ability to hold a suction. Im sure other people are having similar problems. Ive got suction cups on my heater, ph probe, thermometer, and my diffuser. And of course they aren't all the same size or shape so that makes it even harder to replace them.

So do you guys no of any secret trick to get them unstiff and like new again?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

This one is a tough one. I never heard of a good way to revitalize the rubber. I've always just bought new parts in the past via online order or at the fish store.

-John N.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

if you are sticking the suction cap on the outside of the tank, what i do is to drop some water in the "cup" and then stick it on the tank. it gives greater grip. will if you are talking about suction caps used submerged, i ve got no idea.

the best way to make them last longer is to stick it, and then leave it. dont pull it out too often. other thn that, rather thn pulling them out when it is under water, i slide it to the top of the tank to get my eq out.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You can try sticking them into real hot water for a little while to get some elasticity back, then while it's like that quickly stick it in the tank. I've done that , and it certainly extends the life of the cup somewhat.


----------



## Brand (Jun 29, 2004)

Try putting them in vinegar, it may help to bring back elasticity. Let us know if it works.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hmmm ok vinegar and hot hot water. I might try one of each. Will let you know how it turns out


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Yup try what Bert said


Bert H said:


> You can try sticking them into real hot water for a little while to get some elasticity back, then while it's like that quickly stick it in the tank. I've done that , and it certainly extends the life of the cup somewhat.


I had the same problem with my xp3 suction cups i put them in boilin hot water for 15mins and they are workin fine still.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok so I tried both methods.

Vinegar didnt do a single thing except make it stinky.

The hot water did the trick. I just boiled water and removed it from the stove. Waited a minute and let the suction cups soak for about 1 min. So far so good, hopefully when I wake up tomorrow everything will still be stuck where it needs to be.


----------



## klintman (Mar 22, 2007)

cleaning the glass and the suction cups of diatom and algae could also help. even if the algae or diatom is almost naked to the eye it can fubar the suction cups.


----------



## imported_jewels (Oct 2, 2004)

I agree on the algae comment. It can really mess up your suction cups. I keep a kitchen cleaning type brush at the sink where I do my water changes, and I use it periodically to scrub off the tank equipment. Also get a good algae scraper and do a good scraping where you want to stick the suction cups.

glad to hear about the hot water. That one is new to me.

J


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2007)

I had some suction cups in the shower here and I threw them into the dishwasher a few months ago because they were kinda deformed and wouldn't stick anymore. They were good as new afterwards. I didn't think it would do anything but it worked.


----------

